# slime filled innertubes



## hobbygirl (28 Jul 2010)

good morning, i have been riding on slime filled inners and went out with my brother at the weekend. he said that they probably slow me down a bit as they are heavy. i also notice that the ride is more spongy with the gel filled tubes. i am debating whether to put the regular tubes back as this may help with my hill climbing. i am finding the decision difficult as i am a lone rider 95% of the time i am not sure how well i would cope with a puncture whilst out as i have never had to repair one yet although i have practised getting the wheel off.
i do really want to improve my performance though.


----------



## accountantpete (28 Jul 2010)

The easiest way is to carry a replacement tube with you -saves faffing about mending the puncture at the roadside.

I'd advise getting some good lightweight tubes - Michelin Aircomp do it for me (avoid the latex though!).


----------



## mark barker (28 Jul 2010)

I run the slime tubes and wouldn't go back to standards. The weight difference is minimal (your water bottle weighs more than the extra combined weight of the tubes).


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2010)

Stick to standard tubes, and learn how to change a tube !


----------



## adds21 (28 Jul 2010)

mark barker said:


> I run the slime tubes and wouldn't go back to standards. The weight difference is minimal (your water bottle weighs more than the extra combined weight of the tubes).



Just goes to show it's a personal thing. I used to run slime tubes, but was unconvinced about how much they helped. 

I got a couple of puncutes with them, and all that happened was I got green goo all over my tyres. I've since switched to standard tubes, but with Marathon tyres, and although I still occationally get puntures (I'm using standard Maratons, not M+), I haven't had one in the last 1,300 miles (that's blown it!). 

Of course Marathons aren't exactly light either!


----------



## Panter (28 Jul 2010)

I think you'd be best off practising puncture repair at home so that you feel more confident when it happens when you're out.

Even wth the slime tubes, they can still happen so you need to be able to change a tube.

FWIW I found the slime tubes useless, I just run Marathon + tyres now.


----------



## Chris S (28 Jul 2010)

>> i am not sure how well i would cope with a puncture whilst out

Is that expanding foam 'Tyre Weld' available for bicycles?


----------



## Ticktockmy (28 Jul 2010)

accountantpete said:


> The easiest way is to carry a replacement tube with you -saves faffing about mending the puncture at the roadside.
> 
> I'd advise getting some good lightweight tubes - Michelin Aircomp do it for me (avoid the latex though!).



Recently whilst riding to work *late* I would add on my old gas pipe work treader, I by chance got a puncture as I cycled through the town by our local park. I was off the bike into park, upended the bike, wheel off, tyre off object found new tube, wheel back on, a few huffs and puffs with the pump and rolling again all in 7 minutes. All down to practice..LOL and the incentive of losing* MONEY* helped.


----------



## rh100 (28 Jul 2010)

I got rid of slime tubes too, I also tried the slime tyre liners but they were useless aswell - stopped the punctures but took forever to get in place. (on the old mountain bike)

Maybe keep the slimes for now and practice tube changing at home - don't forget to practice getting the back wheel off and on aswell, a bit more awkward with the chain.

On my hybrid and tourer - I use continental city ride tyres with puncture protection on one bike, and bontrager tyres on the other - both have done well against punctures but are a pain to fit.


----------



## Panter (28 Jul 2010)

Chris S said:


> >> i am not sure how well i would cope with a puncture whilst out
> 
> Is that expanding foam 'Tyre Weld' available for bicycles?



I don't know if it is.

Seriously, there are loads of good guides out there for puncture repairs, including on Youtube, just practice in your front room removing and replacing the innertube and tyre.
Carry a spare tube (or two) with you, and when you puncture, just swap tubes (not forgetting to look for anything sharp still in the tyre) and then repair the old tube at home.
Quick, easy and no fuss. It also saves you if you get a valve failure that can't be repaired
You WILL get a puncture at some point, it's part and parcel of pneumatic tyres so you need to be able to sort it out yourself.
It honestly isn't difficult, even a numpty like me manages fairly well now although I'm rapidly forgetting the art after fitting my M+ tyres


----------



## hobbygirl (28 Jul 2010)

well i have had a good afternoon. as i have had a house full of kids and no chance of going out on my bike i have taken your advice. i have changec both the front and back innertubes back to normal ones with no great difficulty at all. my husband is very good to me and usually does all of my bike mechanics. i have been through changing the inner tube with him but never actually done them from start to finish myself. as we planned to cycle together this would not have been a problem, but my husband is unable to ride his bike which has left me all alone and worrying about punctures. i will no longer worry! i am really pleased with myself. this may not seem a big achievment to some but for someone who didnt used to leave the house alone i would say i have come a long way.


----------



## Panter (28 Jul 2010)

hobbygirl said:


> well i have had a good afternoon. as i have had a house full of kids and no chance of going out on my bike i have taken your advice. i have changec both the front and back innertubes back to normal ones with no great difficulty at all. my husband is very good to me and usually does all of my bike mechanics. i have been through changing the inner tube with him but never actually done them from start to finish myself. as we planned to cycle together this would not have been a problem, but my husband is unable to ride his bike which has left me all alone and worrying about punctures. i will no longer worry! i am really pleased with myself. this may not seem a big achievment to some but for someone who didnt used to leave the house alone i would say i have come a long way.



Fantastic, well done


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2010)

Well done hobbygirl,it's a good feeling knowing that you can now cycle and not worry about being stranded miles from home just because of a puncture.
With a set of half decent tyres you won't get many anyway,I go for the Marathon+ and the Durano+ on my bikes,good protection but just a little heavier than standard tyres,got 2 on the way to work one day last year and it made me late so am a bit over cautious now and give myself plenty of time to get there on time even if it happens again.


----------



## HJ (28 Jul 2010)

Slime filled innertubes?! Yuk, just get some decent tyres...


----------



## rh100 (28 Jul 2010)

hobbygirl said:


> well i have had a good afternoon. as i have had a house full of kids and no chance of going out on my bike i have taken your advice. i have changec both the front and back innertubes back to normal ones with no great difficulty at all. my husband is very good to me and usually does all of my bike mechanics. i have been through changing the inner tube with him but never actually done them from start to finish myself. as we planned to cycle together this would not have been a problem, but my husband is unable to ride his bike which has left me all alone and worrying about punctures. i will no longer worry! i am really pleased with myself. this may not seem a big achievment to some but for someone who didnt used to leave the house alone i would say i have come a long way.



Excellent


----------



## mickle (28 Jul 2010)

Knowledge is power hobbygirl! Well done you.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (28 Jul 2010)

Chris S said:


> >> i am not sure how well i would cope with a puncture whilst out
> 
> Is that expanding foam 'Tyre Weld' available for bicycles?




Yes, but only for Schrader valves. (i.e. it's the same stuff just in a smaller can!!)
Available from that emporium of all things that seemed like a good idea at the time, Poundland.

I don't know how you'd get it into a presta valve without making one hell of a mess


----------



## shippers (28 Jul 2010)

The major bummer with fixing flats by the roadside is having to reinflate with a small pump. I struggle to get it about about 60psi which leaves me vulnerable to pinchies. And they're really annoying!

If you want to improve your performance, look at things like diet, sleep and training rather than losing a few oz of slime in your inner tubes!


----------



## HJ (29 Jul 2010)

shippers said:


> The major bummer with fixing flats by the roadside is having to reinflate with a small pump. I struggle to get it about about 60psi which leaves me vulnerable to pinchies. And they're really annoying!



That is what CO[sub]2[/sub] inflators are for...


----------



## photography27 (31 Jul 2010)

i commute to work and back, and the last thing on my mind going to work is a puncture, so i switched to slime filled tubes, if the ubes do there job and get me to work on time after a puncture then great, the wieght is very slight, i think its personnelpreference, dont go with the crowd just cos they say slime is crap, do what you think will be easier for you.
if slime gets you to work, or gets you home then its done its job


----------

